# excision of anal ulcer



## Lindseywingate1990 (Aug 13, 2012)

i am having trouble with finding a code for excision of an anal ulcer, limited sphinterotomy, and anoplasty.

Pre OP DX: Anterior anal Ulcer

perirectal area was prepped and draped....patient was noted to have small chronic anterior anal ulcer and some associated adjacent hemorrhoidal tissue. This was removed with a transversally elliptical incision extending slightly more to the right and carefully excising the hemmorhoidal tissue off the muscle as well as the ulcer. incision was closed with 4-0 sutures distal internal limited sphincterotomy was performed at the lateral aspect of the anal canal. the entire length of the incision was then closed.


any ideas should i do a hemorrhoid code since it is hemorrhoid tidde and an ulcer? would it be a fissurectomy?




thanks!


----------

